# FS: 'RED' Texas cichlid



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Posting this for Perry aka Ruf R. Please pm him or contact him at *604 970 1664
*
Both came direct from Thailand. The best quality red texas were found.

*High Grade Red Texas 5-6"* *$300*

























*Red Texas 10-11" **$300*


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

you still sell snakeheads?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> you still sell snakeheads?


I haven't order in a while. Been busy lately.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks earl for posting the pics for me as I was having trouble trying to post pics.
These fish darken up alot but they do change colors with there mood, they both go darker than the pics when they are mad or feeling aggressive
With darker substrate these can look way better


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Bump come on people make some offers


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you willing to ship via harbour sea airplans, to Victoria??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Kristy, if you want it, I will do the packing for him if he needs it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes his willing to ship. Charles can help for sure.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> Are you willing to ship via harbour sea airplans, to Victoria??


No prob, I totally would ship with Charles help.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

is the big guy a guaranteed male??


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

What do you mean guaranteed male mean??
Alive on arrival gurantee, if so yes.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Kristy, I am almost certain that is a male if you are talking about the one with a little hump and with not as red color as the first few photo.

Perry can verfy that for you.

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn185/King-eL/Fish/Cichlids/IMG_2439.jpg


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a male guaranteed


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

What do you think of the idea of breeding him with Thai Silk Female FH?? Is this an ok idea?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> What do you think of the idea of breeding him with Thai Silk Female FH?? Is this an ok idea?


lol, it would be more nice if you can breed red with red rather then red and blue. But it is doable, do you have any experience with breeding before? otherwise it will scare a lot out of you when they start to fight. Red texas do change a lot on appearing due to water, food and tank space so beauty of the fish really depend on the owner that know how to care.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

*Thanks*



hondas3000 said:


> lol, it would be more nice if you can breed red with red rather then red and blue. But it is doable, do you have any experience with breeding before? otherwise it will scare a lot out of you when they start to fight. Red texas do change a lot on appearing due to water, food and tank space so beauty of the fish really depend on the owner that know how to care.


Thanks Honda really appreciate the backing my color changing of the fish cause these guys are major mood color changers


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> What do you think of the idea of breeding him with Thai Silk Female FH?? Is this an ok idea?


I just wrote a long reply but i was to long so i had to re sign in uggh
Ok. That could work for you, how big is the female? And I have two ways of doing this: 1 way is you put them both same time in a community tank and they are pretty much forced to bond because they feel threatened in the new environment. 2nd way put them in there own tank and put up a divider for a while and then when you see them doing the parallel shake and swimming together and there tubes have dropped remove the divider and make sure you still have a place for her to hide in if need be. Or you can do exactly as way 2 but put a small slot in the divider only big enough for the female to get through and hopefully she will charm her way in to his life lol. I am trying the last way with My monster 13-14inch green Tex with my female red Tex and we will see, but if not monster will go in my monster tank with my other monsterS  I have other male female pairs hopefully they will try to spawn.
If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought the golden flowerhorn pair from Picses. I have the parents to his babies. Right now they are raising more than 1000 babies. My female Thai Silk is about 7 inches. She was paired with 8" Male escondito (Texas) and they spawned while I was sleeping. She killed him before I woke up :-( I have her in a 90 gal alone and would devide the tank with egg crate. I also have female red dragon flowerhorn. 
She never had a mate. But she is only about 60% covered with color. My FH's also change color with their mood. When they are happy and want to eat or spawn, they get VERY bright!! When they are sleeping and just wake up, they are faded.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

So would you like me to start purging him and get ready for shipping?? You quite a good breeding program going on and if your ever going to let go of any of your females let me know I might interested.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry, just one last question. Do you know if he is fertile? What are the odds he is infertile? I'm just wondering if he decended from blood parrot or Midas lines??


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> Sorry, just one last question. Do you know if he is fertile? What are the odds he is infertile? I'm just wondering if he decended from blood parrot or Midas lines??


Sorry I don't know if the percentage and my male tried to kill my female so I didn't know if he was. Sorry that I was not more helpful but I hope you still want to buy him, his quality is pretty good.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

He is a BEAUTIFUL male. And I would be proud to have him in my tanks. But I think I need to make sure that a male is fertile if I spend that much money because I want to breed him.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll drop the price if your willing to 250$ uggh dont want to but I need to.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Bump bumP!!!!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Bumpitty bump bump


----------



## jimmyNG (Apr 8, 2011)

Ruf R said:


> I'll drop the price if your willing to 250$ uggh dont want to but I need to.


i will take him if still available!!!!!!


----------

